# Does weather effect your choice to ride now?



## roadkill401 (Mar 14, 2017)

I know that cyclelicious puts me to shame, but as of recent, I have been turning into a fair weather only cycler. I have used just about every excuse not to go riding that I can think up recently. Now I must say that living further north than many of our US-based friends might have played a determining factor in my riding style. As much as you can ride in the rather negative territory of -8c (18f) I just don't find it pleasurable. I also don't particularly want to ride in the slush a crap when it's sleeting or hovering around the freezing mark. I tend to also put off wanting to ride when we peak at +4c daytime high, using the justification that the trails will likely be muddy and I don't want to rut them all up. I know I could ride on the road, but I want to Mountainbike, not roadie. 

So I wonder, is this the signs of me being a doughboy, or is it just being normal thought of the too long a winter that will never seem to end blues.


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

I've been singing the "why won't winter end?" blues for about a month... not enough snow for the fat bike, too much mud to ride trails and gray skies have keep my motivation level way down. Could see 50f by the end of the week so I can take the hardtail for a road ride.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Temperature does not affect my choice to ride.

Wind and rain are more of a deterrent (and always have been) for me.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I used to live where the weather was crappy 3 out of 4 days so if you wanted to ride you rode in crappy weather. Now that I live where the weather is almost always nice I stay home if it's raining or much below 50f so I guess I'm a fair weather rider these days.


----------



## Jing (Sep 4, 2013)

Yep, fair weather rider here. A month ago it looked like an early summer but now its looking more like a long winter. Gets tougher as I get older. Only good thing is I leave for Moab on Saturday!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I have other things I can do on bad weather days.
A week ago, it was beautiful weather, so I rode. A few days later, it snowed, so I skinned up at the resort for a couple of runs. If it rains, I'll read, or take a recovery day.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Fair weather rider here in SoCal


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Jing said:


> Yep, fair weather rider here. A month ago it looked like an early summer but now its looking more like a long winter. Gets tougher as I get older. Only good thing is I leave for Moab on Saturday!


My wife and I just got back yesterday. Going again Sunday (we're going to hit it every Sunday/Monday, till it gets too hot or the local trails open up)....it was great, as usual. Have fun.


----------



## sturge (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm in CT and temps never affected my choice...in fact, I always look forward to sub-freezing riding when turf is frozen solid. That's the most incredible traction of the year...until you add snow and ice. Then it changes the same old trails to something completely new and different...riding style needs to adjust and it keeps things fresh. We ride all winter sometimes with temps in single digits (degF)...just have to ensure gear is appropriate. An added benefit is you don't need a cooler to keep the 'post ride' beer cold!

Obviously it's nice to have summer weather too but I've had some pretty miserable rides during a hot humid 90+ degF day with deer flies circling me the whole way.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

There was a time when I would not miss our weekly urban ride that ran from Oct-April. We'd be in out in all kinds of weather, including deep snow and ice. And I looked forward to it.

Not so much anymore. By choice, convenience, and a desire to preserve my bikes, I ride inside in inclimate weather and I'm fine with it. The one exception is that come race day, I have little control over the elements.


----------



## camp10 (Mar 2, 2015)

They close the trails around here when there is any rain. And they stay closed for at least a day afterwards. So I ride when I can. 

But no matter this spring. We've had about 6 weeks of 40 degree days/20 degree nights. That freeze/thaw cycle has kept the trails closed. 

It's been a depressing spring.


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes. I prefer to ride when it is 40'+. This past Saturday it was barely 40. It wasn't fun the first 3 miles. After warming up it was better. When the trails are frozen I will sneak out for a short ride- 30 minutes. But if the temperature is below mid 20's I'm staying inside.

Anyone have a recommendation for gloves? No lobster claws. Just a good insulated glove for the 30's-40's.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2018)

Hell Yeah the weather is a factor in my decision to ride. I rarely ride when it’s raining, or really cold...good weather might be the only perk to living in California


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I am in the minority in that I would much rather ride in snow and below 40*F temps.... the cool crisp air invigorates me. Anything over 65 and I am struggling to find motivation, especially if it is humid. I am a wuss/baby in that way. Plus, in the cold, there are less people out as well...I also like to golf in the cool/cold for the same reason.

I also don't mind the rain. It is just harder to find places to ride cause I won't ride on the local group maintained trails cause I don't want to damage them. I do have a couple spots on private land that I hit when the groomed trails are closed

I do ride in the summer, but I ***** about it more


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

It's all about wind for me. Rain is almost never an issue for my climate, but cold and snow are normal for much of the year so I still ride and ski pretty much regardless of the temperature. Unfortunately wind is also normal for much of the year and when it gets over 20 mph sustained when it's cold (below freezing) then I opt out -- unless the snow bike trails are rideable as they're in the woods. When I was younger I could handle winds up to 30 mph sustained, so I guess I am getting soft...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

We have had quite a discouraging winter.

Got a few dumps of snow, and that was fun - out with the fatbike, but a lot of it was hovering around the zero mark and wet, with potential icy roads.

As I ride to the trails this was a bit limiting - I don't mind riding on ice, but I don't like sharing an icy road with cars. Call me chicken. 

But I had a brainwave, a surefire way to improve the weather. 

I'm fitting mudguards (fenders to our transatlantic friends), and past experience has taught me that a bike wearing mudguards and a rider with a rain cape, rarely see anything but blue skies.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Here on Vancouver Island cold isn't the problem but rain is. I've got the best mudguards in the world (Mudhuggers) and great rain gear but I mostly avoid riding in the rain. It's fun once you get going but its difficult to get motivated. Being retired and living near the trails I can time my rides according to the weather.

Sent from my SM-G935S using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I have the gear to ride in the cold and even got out a few times this winter when it was -20c, but I just don't find it as much fun anymore. I usually set my schedule so I can ride when the temps are just right: Early afternoon in the winter, early morning in the summer, and mid morning or early evening in the spring and autumn.
Based on the posts above, it looks like we'll have a crown in Moab this coming weekend. I'm looking forward to the warmer temps.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

roadkill401 said:


> Does weather effect your choice to ride now?


What do you mean, now?

I've always been a butterfly cyclist. If I go out and it starts raining I'll stay out but I won't head out in the rain. That's on the road at least. Off road I'll out if there are a few showers forecast, you tend to get filthy anyway so... Heavy rain, no.

I won't road cycle if there is any frost or ice at all. Everyone I know who does that has fallen off. I don't mind off road when it's cold, the grip is still fine.


----------



## Emdexpress (Jan 24, 2018)

Hell yes it matters. I own warm riding boots, handle bar mitts and lots of Under Armor. Still 50 with sun has become by gage to long rides. Never thought that would be the case but here I am. Use to snowmobile in minus temps at 100 mph. No mo!


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Cold weather does effect my riding choice. I don’t go out below 30F unless I know the day is getting warmer. 

I used to ride when below freezing, but after changing a flat in that weather, I decided no more. 

If I’m out on a cold day, I make sure my loop is such that it’s never a really long walk to car or home in case of break down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Hot weather does for the wife and I. We just get to the trails before sunrise and head out for 15 to 30 miles on our tandem. We are lucky we live in AZ where it doesn't snow or rain much.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

MA rider here. Fatty plus studded tires opens up a lot more possibilities. 20 F is a hard stop for my 17 mile bike commutes. Mt biking? Just dress warm. Snow depth and trail conditions are usually a bigger issue. Several chapters have bought snow dogs this past winter. They are a 20" W x 3 ft long tread driven, snow trail packer that you stand behind it in a sled.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

owtdorz said:


> Hot weather does for the wife and I. .


I hate riding when it's mid-80's or above unless the humidity is reasonable.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes. I enjoy so many sunny, mild, and warm days here that I can be selective. My ideal window of opportunity is 65F-70F, sunny, wind <8mph, no forest fire smoke. 

If it's cold out I might go running or skiing/snowboarding instead. If it's really hot out I might go to a matinee or to the gym. I still bike well over 100 days per year. 

My biggest deterrent for me is smoke in the air from fires.


----------



## eri (Sep 4, 2012)

Is tough business riding in the rain when its below 45 or so. Important not to get chilled. I have some 30-40 minute climbs, at the top I put on a coat, at the start of next I strip it back of. Recently I started using leg warmers - easy to adjust to control temperature. After a ride I have fresh clothes in car, and a garbage bag full of soggy clothes and mud, takes a few days to get everything dry. Now that I have the gear I like it but it takes extra energy so important to eat - and don't get chilled!


----------



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

I have good raingear but did a lot of trainer and Zwift this winter.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

WX has always influenced my riding. I don't mind getting caught in a stray shower during a ride, but I won't venture out when it's nothing BUT rain that day.


----------



## Joel_l (Aug 12, 2016)

40F+, damp trails OK, not muddy ( don't like to tear the trails up ). Right now is actually the iffy time. Where I like to go can still have areas of ice and long drags of mud. I'm looking at my first ride next week.


----------



## scycllerist (Jul 31, 2017)

This year was the first ever I rode all season. I'm good to 40degrees and sunny. thankfully I can work around the weather and temps to ride 1-3 times a week. 

I go to the gym when its too cold or rainy.


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Total fair weather rider. Winter is for skiing. Spring, summer, fall - ride when its not raining.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nat said:


> Yes. I enjoy so many sunny, mild, and warm days here that I can be selective. My ideal window of opportunity is 65F-70F, sunny, wind <8mph, no forest fire smoke.
> 
> If it's cold out I might go running or skiing/snowboarding instead. If it's really hot out I might go to a matinee or to the gym. I still bike well over 100 days per year.
> 
> My biggest deterrent for me is smoke in the air from fires.


Hey Nat are you still in Bend, OR? If so I'm still 100 miles west of you in the Willamette Valley. As you know we have milder temps over here plus a lot more rain. I don't get over the Cascades much these days but would love to ride with you again if we ever find ourselves on the same side of the mountains. 

I was never a fair weather rider when I was working and I'm still not now that I've semi-retired, not really anyway. But I did quit night riding (which I did weekly for 30 years) at retirement. When it's dark, cold, wet and miserable, why would I join the working class who's only mid-week riding option is to head out at dinnertime into pitch black drizzle? I just pick my ride days based on the weather forecast. Which still includes riding on rainy days. It is western Oregon, after all. And I must ride!
=sParty

P.S. Fires... last summer was the worst. Let's hope we don't ever have to suffer a repeat of that terrible situation.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Rain always make me second guess the ride, most of the times ride tho.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Damn right. 
That's why I live in Ideehoe.
Ride every day.


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

The heat just does me in now. I have never ever liked hot weather, but with enough water & breaks I use to be able to have a reasonably good time. No longer - I seem to go from I’m getting kind of hot to I’m having heat stroke! in no time at all. 
Give me 45* any day.


----------



## MozFat (Dec 16, 2016)

In the tropics here, so winter is great, lower temps and dry. Summer is a bit more of a deal. High temps (I can live with), but tropical downpours are kinda out. its near impossible to see, even if the trails/ tracks are largely sandy and rideable when wet.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

For the most part it's only too wet or dangerously cold that stops me. Here the soil can't take riding when wet. Temperatures close to 0 F and some wind can make things tough.

I notice that my wife and I are in a minority who ride really early. That's not just a beautiful time but beats high temperatures whether that's summer heat or keeping trails solid in freeze/thaw season.

Age motivates this obsession.


----------



## be1 (Sep 4, 2013)

It's in the 90's with high humidity - sweating just sitting in the shade. Yeah - kinda kills the biking mood.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2018)

Sure, I won't commute below 9F or 0F windchill, I try not to ride in thunderstorms or during hail (although that hasn't always played out), I won't ride at all below -10F. Haven't hit a high temp in the states I wouldn't ride in although I don't think I'd commute to work above 80F in the morning anymore since I don't have a place to shower and I wear business casual or business dress clothes. Hasn't happened yet, but the summer is just starting. I've been warmer places. Would I ride in the mid-120's F? Probably, but not very far.


----------



## Ptor (Jan 29, 2004)

I have to amend my "I won't ride when it's ________ outside" statement to include "and I won't ride when it's too smokey outside". We have a 15,000 acre wildfire (with no containment) blazing away just 30 miles upwind. It's kept me off the bike for the last few days. It's completely miserable...

https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/5836/


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I keep riding regardless. Rain, hail, snow,stupid cold, stupid hot, summer,winter, day, night. Don't care. I just put on more or less clothes lights or no lights and go.

But if it's windy ill be kite surfing


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Ptor said:


> I have to amend my "I won't ride when it's ________ outside" statement to include "and I won't ride when it's too smokey outside". We have a 15,000 acre wildfire (with no containment) blazing away just 30 miles upwind. It's kept me off the bike for the last few days. It's completely miserable...
> 
> https://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/5836/


I've been breathing some of that same smoke the past couple of days, but we are not getting it as badly as you are. We've been watching the plume going to the north off and on the past few days when it wasn't coming through here.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

be1 said:


> It's in the 90's with high humidity - sweating just sitting in the shade. Yeah - kinda kills the biking mood.


that kind of weather kills all moods...ugh

and I am getting married in it tomorrow...double ugh (for the weather, not the marriage)


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

I actually enjoy riding in hot weather. My GPS said 100 degrees, after 5min under a tree this afternoon. I’m almost guaranteed to see no one else on the trails when it’s this hot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Le Duke said:


> I actually enjoy riding in hot weather. My GPS said 100 degrees, after 5min under a tree this afternoon. I'm almost guaranteed to see no one else on the trails when it's this hot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that is why I ride in the winter as well...no one on the trails. During summer around here, the trails empty out between 4 and 7...the worst heat of the day. i tend to mostly ride in the morning, but it is is so depressing to walk out the door into a wall of soupy, stinky humidity...the good thing is that I sweat more and lose more weight in the summer


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I ride in the winter no matter how cold but realistically, on Long Island, how cold does it really get? Sometimes we see zero. 
I ride in Florida in July because the trails are awesome and I wouldn't miss em. I consistently really only don't ride in the rain. 

Over the years, I've come to prefer winter riding. No bugs.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Duh. Of course it does. I don't ride when the weather is wet to both save the trails from damage and to avoid the glue mud common in the California coast ranges. I watch the weather and ride really early when the temp will exceed 90 - and I don't ride much at all if the temp approaches 100 to 104 like later this week.

Skiing is even more weather dependent. I don't ski groomers at the resorts anymore - I'm almost entirely a backcountry kind of guy now that lift tickets top $100. I follow the weather and estimate the snow conditions. The backcountry can have the best snow in the world and it can have the worst, often on the same day.

All outdoor activities are weather dependent. Ever go backpacking on the first day of a three day low pressure extravaganza? I have. 

We have incredible resources available on the net giving forecasts, outlooks, precipitation results, etc anywhere in the world all trying to maintain 80% accuracy over three days.


----------



## CHIEF500 (Aug 30, 2012)

I picked up a fattie last year and that got me out in the cold weather and put a smile on my face. getting back on trails in the trees to get out of the wind it's not as cold. I'm 64 soon to be 65 and the cold is starting to bother me more but getting out really helps those winter blues. I'm in SE PA and it's finally getting warm. Yesterday was brutally hot and humid (98F and a dew point over 70) and I got out in it for a ride.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2018)

CHIEF500 said:


> I picked up a fattie last year and that got me out in the cold weather and put a smile on my face. getting back on trails in the trees to get out of the wind it's not as cold. I'm 64 soon to be 65 and the cold is starting to bother me more but getting out really helps those winter blues. I'm in SE PA and it's finally getting warm. Yesterday was brutally hot and humid (98F and a dew point over 70) and I got out in it for a ride.


I did the fattie thing for winter two years ago and am super happy with the results.


----------



## pixy (Nov 8, 2005)

I must say that my weather tolerance has dwindled with age or maybe just time(25 years riding). I used to say 28 degrees on the road was my lowest temp for comfort. Then in was 32, then 38, then 42, then I arranged my winters in Arizona. I generally will not ride in the rain because it is not good for the trails and riding rain on the road just seems crazy. However, on the occasion that I get caught out in some rain in mild temps, it is no big deal, but I have been out in rainy races in freezing temps and it was awful. I hope that never happens again. This past summer has been real rainy, and as a 60+, I am adopted a slightly more fair weather preference. If it rains, I stay in. If I am waiting for trails to dry, I build or maintain trails. If my body needs a ride, I ride.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

In the Seattle area from late October to end of Feb, if it isn't raining and cloudy, then it is cold, so really it is pick your deterrent. I don't mind riding in the rain so long as it isn't too steady and unrelenting. Under the trees, it isn't bad at all compared to what it is out in the open.

I used to be more gung ho about riding in the cold, but these days, I am increasingly likely to talk myself out of riding on the cold days, especially if I see in the forecast that tomorrow will be raining but warmer.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Boohoo! You have a rich person problem.
In Montréal(Québec), the last 19 years i have no car, avoid taking the bus
so i pedal daily. It keeps me slim, 60YO, 28 in waist.


----------



## Dougr (Jun 15, 2006)

Here in Eastern PA we ride all year long, unless of course, things are too wet/muddy, or the trails have that weird surface layer ice grease thing going on. About the only time I won't ride is if the temp is above 90 degrees with 70+ degree dew point.


----------



## Petrol (Aug 7, 2007)

the weather only effects my choice of "Where" to ride.
This because the youngsters round here get all pissy about riding wet trails.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

I’m 53 and my hands and feet get cold. Once I’m cold I’m done. I’m looking for a fireplace and a latte.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Temperature will only change what bike I use , I ride no matter what temperature.

Fatbike in winter as the trail bike and a winter beater for commuting in winter.

No limit how cold. Below -15°C , no skin exposed is key for me.
I don't ride when it's hotter than 30°C though....

(I'm in north east Canada)


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Less so the cold, more so the dark. After years of riding with lights, I'm just not into anymore. I like to ride in the daylight, which is waning right about now.

During the winter I try to take a couple hours mid day once or twice a week to take a quick lap. Good for the brain and health.

Longer days means I can ride before and after work.

This morning I didn't feel like riding, so I went hiking on my trail and raked; let's call it cross training 

Longer rides on days off.

I'm a recovering snowbiker, so cold is really not a thing.


----------

